# In Honor of America



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: In Honor of America
July 4, 1776, a new nation, a strong nation, a nation based on freedom, is born:

This new nation, a proud nation, the United States of America, forever to be known as:

As Americans the one thing we value more than live itself is freedom. Freedom has never been, is not, or will ever be, free. We owe our freedom to those who gave everything they have every had or will ever have to insure the freedom of this great nation:

To insure that America will always be the land of the free we must remain:

Freedom is not free! Even our 'Freedom to Fish' has been challenged. We, the people of this great nation, will win this battle as we have won ever battle since 1776. The will of the American people will prevail:

July, 2018, let's celebrate our 'Freedom to Fish' with a 39 hour excursion deep into the very heart of our Gulf of Mexico. We will be challenging the, 'Pride of America', the American red snapper, as well as the hard to fool mangrove snapper, and the I am stronger, better, than you, gag grouper.
Last July we celebrated with a virtual 'mountain' of fish:

Can we do it again this year? Only one way to find out. The Florida Fisherman ll is ready and so are we. Let's go!

First things first, let's visit Florida's on-board chef, Chef 'Jersey Girl' Tammy. Talk about a meat ball sandwich! That wasn't just another sandwich, that was a Tammy special. OK! Let's hit our comfortable air conditioned bunks for the long ride out. After all, we must be well rested for the great fights sure to come.
Late Friday night, the action is immediate, and strong. First up the elusive mangrove snapper:



Followed by the American beauty:


What a way to start. 'Can we do it again this year'? You had better believe it:

As we approach Saturday morning, it's that time again:


Young people are always welcome guest on the Florida, after all, they are our future. Representing Valrieco Florida, Mr. Samuel Hesse. Can this young man, this very polite gentleman, fish? Wonder no more. The elusive mangrove snapper is no math for this young angler:



Next, 'In Honor of America', the Pride of the South, the American red snapper:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

This school year Mr. Hesse will be a freshman at Durant High School:

With that we have a problem. Last year Durant beat my old High School 14 to 10 in a hard fought football game. This year is pay back time:

The mangrove snapper bite remains strong:


'In Honor of America' The American red snapper:






What an honor welcoming young ladies to the 'Fishing Capital of the World'. Fishing out of Orlando, Florida, Katheryn:


The entire boat is well on the way to limiting out, two day limit, on American red snapper. 'In Honor of America' we will fill the boxes. No better way to celebrate America, to celebrate the American dream, to celebrate our freedom to fish:








With this Pride of the South, the Florida Fisherman ll completely 'limits-out' with over 190 American reds:

Not to be let out, the mighty gag grouper:



Captain Garett Hubbard and crew makes sure our fish are well-iced:



A nice red grouper:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

'In Honor of America' the Florida's huge fish boxes have been filled. Time to call it a day, another very successful day:

Before we hit our bunks for the long ride home, it's Tammy time:

6 A.M. Sunday morning. Already!

Young Mr. Samuel Hesse is proud, very proud:

Last July we celebrated our freedom with a virtual 'mountain' of fish. Can we do it again this year? Absolutely!



Samuel is all smiles:

The 'in the money' gag grouper hit the scales at 27.5 pounds, American red, 12.4 pounds, and mangrove snapper, 9.5 pounds:


Be sure to 'catch' all the action in this short, action packed, video of our trip:

https://youtu.be/hdcBgYU5TCY

And now our mystery fish, this is a hard one. If you get this one you are an expert.
In fishing the Middle Grounds for over forty years, I have never seen a fish like this before:


Bob Harbison
Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------

